# Went to Rest Haven today...



## bassmanmark

The fish seem pretty agreeable today so the tournament should be a fun one. Caught several small ones along with a few in the weighable range. A slow presentation was the key for me today. Used a jig and hated every minute of it but had to with the cold front that blew through last night. My son caught a nice one on a wacky worm...he is 5...and the hook set was so late that the fish damn near pooped that thing out before he landed it. Never fear I went through the gills cut the line slid the hook out and no blood no nothing fish seemed fine...was so deep the crushers kept snappin' down on my fingers. Hope to here from the fellas on their individual accounts of pre-fishing for something on May 24th.


----------



## thistubesforu

was out there saturday caught 34 between my cousin and i alot of shorts but definately would of had enough for a five fish limit


----------



## Scum_Frog

Man im scared right now to even leave a post....but I guess since were not in the Tournament section then we can like...leave "nonsense" post right? I am just makin sure...
I used topwater last night on a private pond and caught 3 that went 3lbs 4lbs 4.5lbs! Then I missed a monster that came off the shore and jetted right too my buzzbait and I missed it....moved a bunch of water though when it was coming after it!! 
Im thinking resthaven should be good to go on sunday....probably pond 300 will be the ticket??? I cant wait!!! Rippin Lipps!


----------



## JDBrown

ya top waters and spinnerbaits outta be lights out soon...bigger bass gonna jump all over em!


----------



## Fisherman Again

any recommended area ( pond ) for us fisherman without a boat and fishing from shore?


----------



## jbrown

Fisherman Again said:


> any recommended area ( pond ) for us fisherman without a boat and fishing from shore?


Anywhere around pond 8 is decent from shore. Pond 7 can be good too. Definitely check out the peninsula on the north side of pond 10... you can drive your car/truck right out to the end and fish both sides of it pretty easily.

Sunday should be great guys. Weather looks like it's gonna cooperate for a change. I would think we'll see some 5 fish limits this weekend.


----------



## bassmaniac

Any more reports? Since we don't get up there to pre-fish, reading these posts are the only thing I have to go on to know what the fish might be doing. I imagine they are setlling in nicely with this warm weather we have had this week. See you guys Sunday.


----------



## Scum_Frog

your exactly right with them settling in...we were out last night and some of them were in cover but a lot of them were out cruisin....seen quite a few hogs as well...also like 6 of the biggest carp ive ever seen....water is crystal clear so u guys better have a nice looking presentation! lol 

goodluck guys i wont be on here anymore before the tourny!!!!!
If u guys need to get ahold of me jus give me a call!


----------



## bassmanmark

I was there yesterday and we also saw alot just kinda slowly cruising and not really interested. Caught one that would have weighed and missed a couple that looked close. Saw a few balls of frey and a few smallish males protecting. Didn't see anything that was that impressive. Must be chillin' and recoupin' from spawn. Hope they turn on a bit more for tourney. Water temp was between 72-75.


----------



## idontknow316

You guys should be fine I did really good this morning. They really shut off around 8 or so. What time is your guys tourney?


----------



## bassmaniac

What does the weed growth look like? Is it getting gnarly yet? Thats my last question. Time to get a game plan together.


----------



## idontknow316

In the corner to the left of the ramp their are some weed skimming the surface. Thats where I picked up most of my fish..hint hint. I was just throwing my senko in the holes. The weeds are real thick close to shore on the opposite side of the ramp, the water looked really good this morning, I'll be heading out tomorrow too I'll post the report for you guys. good luck


----------



## bassmaniac

Thanks for the report. Wish I lived closer so I could see for myself whats what. I appreciate the posts.


----------



## bassmanmark

The weeds are not that bad yet as far as Rest Haven standards. They are way higher than last tourney but not too bad. Every fish I picked up on the senko was too small...in the 12-13inch range. Our largest fish were picked up on with cranks and jig. I thought the fish were in weird areas for this time of year...also every ball of frey we saw had no bass right next to it....had to be right on top of those frey to see them also...they are tiny. If you fish a jig or wacky you never have to worry about the weeds being to bad.


----------



## bass pro

a buddy and i fished there sat and it was slow reeling with rubber worms letting them sink then reeling slow fish tore them up wished i would have jumped in the tournament with ya guys but had some screwy things come up. we both caught our limit and then some. catch and release all day is funwhen they hit like that. just about evry other cast.


----------



## bassmaniac

Mark, do you have updated standings or results yet?


----------



## flippin fool

went out today for a few hours and the big boys and girls still arent really biting. here is a pic of todays biggest


----------



## idontknow316

flippin fool said:


> went out today for a few hours and the big boys and girls still arent really biting. here is a pic of todays biggest


I hear that I couldn't buy a good sized fish. I didn't catch but 6 between my buddy and I. Three a piece, but I'm not complaining I did avoid the skunk. All Three came on a wacky rigged senko with a small split shot directly above the hook. Its the first time I have ever fished wacky style. I'm a believer, I threw everything I had at them today and had no takers. And that damn cottonwood is enough to piss you off. Any ways I hope it picks up soon.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

flippin fool said:


> went out today for a few hours and the big boys and girls still arent really biting. here is a pic of todays biggest


Don't try and brag


----------



## flippin fool

saturday i was out there too. the cottonwood was so bad on the east bank it looked like the water was frozen with a blanket of snow on it. i wish i wouldnt have forgot the camera.


----------



## flippin fool

anyone see some of the huge channel cats up shallow?


----------



## bassmaniac

As far as the bass goes, if we ever get any kind of stable weather, that will help.


----------



## flippin fool

you can still see the 5lb+ bass sitting and cruising everywhere. im just wondering if all the fishing pressure over the last couple of years is starting to catch up to that place?


----------



## idontknow316

Yeah I did see 4 fish that I know where at least four to five pounds. I didn't see any cats, although I did see a small bass almost get a little gill that was pretty cool. I think the pressure is a big part of why it is hard to get the big ones biting. I try to present them with different looks. I don't know if that increases my chances or not but I do pull some nice one's out of there. But I catch alot of small ones. I tried to use bigger baits and have caught bass that were about the size of my lure. lol I'll be back on Friday morning if anyone is there be sure to drop by and say hi.


----------



## thistubesforu

yeah u definately have to switch things up now and again to catch the big ones i find myself more and more using lures that i never have in the past

definately have seen plenty of cats cruisin seen at least 15 the last tourney


----------



## flippin fool

im thinking maybe explosives


----------



## bassmaniac

If that place had deeper structure, I'd feel better about finding fish. As it is, those big fish have no choice but to cruise around. I think thats why a wacky rigged senko just fan casting works so well. I already told my son the next time we go I'm going to have a flipping stick in my hand the whole day and really get down into those weeds and try to pull something out. Probably won't get too many bites, but when I do they should be better fish. HOPEFULLY!


----------



## KingFisher89

bassmaniac I know what you mean I catch most of my bigger fish flippin in there each tournament I tell myself im going to flip the whole time but it never seems to happen haha


----------



## flippin fool

your kinda right... you wont get as many fish but you will still get short fish flippin the weeds...with the occaisional big one here and there


----------



## bassmanmark

Last year was my best year ever there. And early this year I had the best day of fishing I've ever had there...tons of big fish. This time of year is always slow there. Right after spawn the big ones will chill for about 3 weeks not doing anything. They have plenty of deep weeds and a ton of wood cover to hide in. The cruising bass aren't your biting fish. In no way are they looking to ambush anything. Don't waste your time trying for any cruising bass. Look for cover you think they are in and fish it really slow. That is exactly what the senko does for you...it makes you fish slow as you wait for it to fall. I fished there a couple days ago and did well on a fluke...the same exact idea behind it as the senko. Just really boring to fish it. Soon they will be chasing rattle traps and buzzbaits like they did before the spawn and it will be easy to catch them again. Just need a few days in a row of 80+.


----------



## idontknow316

I agree Mark, although Memorial day weekend was great for me. I got into a lot of fish nice ones and little ones. The past two weekends have been slow and the fish I have caught have been pretty small. They should be turning on again real soon. Hopefully like by this weekend. lol


----------



## jbrown

bassmanmark said:


> Last year was my best year ever there. And early this year I had the best day of fishing I've ever had there...tons of big fish. This time of year is always slow there. Right after spawn the big ones will chill for about 3 weeks not doing anything. They have plenty of deep weeds and a ton of wood cover to hide in. The cruising bass aren't your biting fish. In no way are they looking to ambush anything. Don't waste your time trying for any cruising bass. Look for cover you think they are in and fish it really slow. That is exactly what the senko does for you...it makes you fish slow as you wait for it to fall. I fished there a couple days ago and did well on a fluke...the same exact idea behind it as the senko. Just really boring to fish it. Soon they will be chasing rattle traps and buzzbaits like they did before the spawn and it will be easy to catch them again. Just need a few days in a row of 80+.


You're dead-on Mark. Targeting those cruising bass won't give you very good results right now. Unless they are cruising over an area loaded with bluegill beds... then you may have better luck. As we've been saying all along, "Next tourney should be prime," I just can't wait for that to finally come true LOL.


----------



## flippin fool

ill be there tomorrow (wednesday) around 11:00


----------



## bassmanmark

Just a reminder...The next tourney is June 14th at 6am-NOON. Will post results/rank soon.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Ya this next tourny will be prime Jim....lol.....one of these days it will be....probably the championship tourny haha...
Hopefully the center will turn on soon as well....oh well we will just see tourny by tourny!!


----------



## flippin fool

today was not a good day to fish resthaven. cold front really slowed things down alot. here is a pick of the only keeper of the day. caught 8 and missed a few in 7 hours


----------



## flippin fool

it helps to dowenload the pic


----------



## jonnyspeed

flippin fool said:


> went out today for a few hours and the big boys and girls still arent really biting. here is a pic of todays biggest


Hey, I saw you out there that day. My brother and I were in the Blue and Orange Kayaks. We did really well. I got 6, all between 1.5 - 3.5 lbs in 4 hours, but my brother landed a 23" 8 lb fish !!! Just Awesome! I let him use my ultralight and you should have seen him fighting that fish... I had to help him land it. That was the biggest bass I have seen in a LONG time! We released her so someone else can have a shot at her (Please... if you land a fish like that, don't take it. Put it back for the health of the lake. If too many are taken the ecosystem will collapse). Of course we left the camera in the jeep...

I have good luck everytime I go to Resthaven. It's funny cuz on days when guys say "they were turned off today" I will have been there and killed the fish. Having a kayak helps for sure! If you haven't tried kayak fishing, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I feel the same way you do on C&R......I dont care how big the fish is I will always release bass....especially in the resthaven/public area....way too many fish are being taken out of the ponds....especially 8.....it happens and I know if they dont then it could ruin the cycle and everything but I hate it lol....im not saying that if im fishing a private pond and I catch a 10lb+ monster I wont think about keeping it maybe....but more than likely itd be released to be caught another day.
On another note...im glad your brother was able to enjoy the fight on a great fish!! What was he using if you dont mind? And was this also towards dark? Thanks again!


----------



## jonnyspeed

Yep, I agree Scum Frog. If I want fish for food there is a real big lake not to far away filled with millions of Walleye and Perch. It makes me sick to see how many people are taking so many bass out of these small lakes/ponds. It only takes a short time before a lake this size could be devistated... and that would be a shame. If we all C&R then we could all continue to enjoy it for years to come. 

I was throwing a 6" Power worm on a weedless hook with no weight. I handed him my rod for 10 mintues and he landed the monster... see what I get for being nice  He caught her at 3PM believe it or not...


----------



## thistubesforu

i totally agree with catch and release but if i catch a 8 to 10 pounder that suckers comin home and going on the wall no questions asked


----------



## bassmaniac

I don't blame you one bit. Don't take this as criticism and I'm not judging you one way or the other, but a couple pics and the measurements of length and girth and a fiberglass replica could be done and the fish could be saved. The replica's I have seen look pretty good too. Most are cheaper too.


----------



## jonnyspeed

bassmaniac said:


> I don't blame you one bit. Don't take this as criticism and I'm not judging you one way or the other, but a couple pics and the measurements of length and girth and a fiberglass replica could be done and the fish could be saved. The replica's I have seen look pretty good too. Most are cheaper too.


Yep... that's what I would suggest. The replicas look just as good and you get the knowledge that you let it go to fight another day.

Personally I wish they would change the requirements from over 15" to something like over 15" but under 20". That would ensure that the trophy fish don't get depleted.


----------



## bassmanmark

I'll play devil's advocate...I also believe that the largest fish should be left in the pond as well...the 18" and above... due to their ability to get to that size and they are a biting fish. There has been a ton of research done on biting fish and non biting fish and it is actually gene related that it is passed to it's offspring. I think I'm ok with people catching and keeping some fish. If they are buying a license and eating the fish why not. I also believe that by keeping a certain number of fish it ensures enough forage for the larger fish. I think most that fish pond 8 and eat the fish they catch are fishing from shore. And most of the fish spawn on the inside and many more live in the donut and the inside shoreline. So that insures many many fish aren't even reachable to most fishing the shore. I also C&R but I really don't have a problem with people keeping some of their fish to eat them. It also provides a realively inexpensive meal for some. And how does one stock a newly acquired pond with super aggressive fish without taking home every thing he catches out of pond 8 not to mention pond 300 ( purely a joke...my pond needs nor could it support anymore bass).


----------



## Scum_Frog

hahaha Mark I knew it!!! lol.....thats why your pond is so good!! lol jk.....ya that question goes more than just a thread...itll never be completely agreed on!!!
But with this tourny....14th is 6-12 and the 21st is a night tourny right?? like a 3:30-9:30?? somethin like that?


----------



## jonnyspeed

BTW... Did anybody else see the big females protecting their schools of fry? It was kinda neat to see, but there was no way they were biting. They actually came up to try to drive me away in my kayak. I've never seen that before... it was pretty cool. Each one I saw had hundreds if not thousands of baby bass. Good sign.


----------



## thistubesforu

yeah im not trying to say im right and ur wrong but to me thats like telling a deer hunter to take a pic of a 180 incher and have a mount made using a doe hide every one of them would laugh histarically and dont get me wrong it would be a one time thing mainly because who could afford to have every nice fish they ever catch mounted


----------



## bassmanmark

Ya the June 14th tourney is 6-noon. And the June 20th tourney is 3:30 to 9:30 and that is on a Saturday eve. Man we need some warmer weather. We need a nice week of 80's.


----------



## bassmaniac

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=105967&page=7

You had the last one on the 21st 3:30 to 9:30. You changed it? Its post #199


----------



## idontknow316

I went out this morning around 615 or so and only stayed around an hour and a half. I think there was a club there having a tournament. There were about 6 or seven boats there when I got there. Anyways I caught one right away just left of the ramp. It was pretty small, I'd say 10 inches. Then I moved to the middle and threw a frog, had a lot of strikes but the fish had bad aim. I think they were all little dinks cause the hits were more a nip. So no luck with the frog so I worked my way away from all the traffic and tied on a weightless T-rigged worm. Nothin, so I tried a wacky rigged senko, nothin. So then I said screw it and put the biggest bullet sinker I had and tied on a sinking minnow. Thats how I caught my other three. Don't know why the heavy weight worked but it did. Too bad they were all little dinks. The biggest one was about 12.5 to 13. I did not stay too long but they seemed to be biting, I just couldn't get a keeper.


----------



## idontknow316

Oh and for those wondering the cottonwood is still flying. I'll be glad when its done.


----------



## bassmaniac

I hate cottonwood, I'm still trying to get it out of my reels fron 2 weeks ago.


----------



## bgwlbrstyl

yeah erie bay bassers were in there this morning. my father in law had is boat in the tournament. we went out friday for 4 hours and only caught three no bigger than 12" on ribbon tail in the heart of the jungle. lol.


----------



## rrw4258

bgwlbrstyl said:


> yeah erie bay bassers were in there this morning. my father in law had is boat in the tournament. we went out friday for 4 hours and only caught three no bigger than 12" on ribbon tail in the heart of the jungle. lol.



Yep, i fished that tourney today and fishing was good, lots of shorts but just no size to them... some people came in with nothing (myself included), and one had 15 lbs.

Ryan


----------



## flippin fool

rrw4258 said:


> Yep, i fished that tourney today and fishing was good, lots of shorts but just no size to them... some people came in with nothing (myself included), and one had 15 lbs.
> 
> Ryan


15lbs is about normal this time of year. some one is gonna crack 20 lbs this summer


----------



## Scum_Frog

ya i will probably break 20lbs this next tourny...ahh...haa....haa...ha....lol ya right...hard telling though man u never know when the fishing will finally turn on and the big fish will start to hit....hopefully its soon though.....

and yea is this a saturday tourny then and not a sunday? let us know asap so i can make sure i do not have too work!! thanks!


----------



## JDBrown

Ya it was scheduled for the 21st but im cool to have it on the 20th tho...The 21st is fathers day, aswell as the ol ladys birthday, haha...


----------



## Brandon_OH

Hey all,

Long time stalker, first time poster.

I went to Resthaven on Saturday 6/6. First time I had ever been there. Does anyone know how bad the weeds get? I had a heck of a time. Kept binding up my trolling motor. I left early due to the fact that I spent about half my time trying to either avoid the weeds or running the TM at full speed to blow through them. It made fishing quite frustrating.

I did land 1 fish. No pic but it was about 18".


----------



## flippin fool

weeds will get a little worse. just gotta learn to navigate around and thru them. a couple more trips there and you will start to figure out where to go and where not to.


----------



## Scum_Frog

ya the weeds are not good at all....but like flippin said...u get used too them and learn to actually fish em......I dont mind the weeds as much as I HATE THE COOTONWOOD!!!! lol....weeds are easy to pull off....that cottonwood makes me want to quit fishing resthaven til its gone lol! 
Josh u need to get ahold of me too fish brotha!


----------



## idontknow316

It also helps to have your trolling motor not sit so deep. I raise mine up enough just so it isn't chopping the top of the water. You'll still get weeds but it wont be as bad. Also if you motor has a reverse, if my motor does get wound up I throw it in reverse and that usually unwinds it. As stated it will get worse.


----------



## thistubesforu

its funny that u kick ur motor in reverse to get weeds off cause mine wont even go in reverse in the weeds have to kick it forward to get the weeds off caught 7 today on my lunch break nothin bigger than 13 though


----------



## idontknow316

That has to change soon, dont get me wrong small fish is always better than no fish but man where is the big kids at. The biggest one I pulled out this weekend was maybe 14.


----------



## jbrown

The big ones will be showing up this weekend out of my livewell fellas... nothing but pigs all day LOL yea right. I have a feeling it will be on par with last tourney.


----------



## bassmaniac

Way to stay positive! I plan on getting a limit Sunday, but then again, thats always the plan, isn't it?


----------



## sploosh56

I'm thinking about going to this place. Which pond/lake should I go to and where is it located at?


----------



## flippin fool

sploosh56 said:


> I'm thinking about going to this place. Which pond/lake should I go to and where is it located at?


its right on 269 in castalia. ill probly be up there again on tuesday. hopefully ill have some pics of actual big fish, not just 2.5 lbers


----------



## jbrown

So... is the tourney this weekend on saturday or sunday now? Saturday would be cool... but sunday works too. Let us know Mark.


----------



## flippin fool

the cottonwood **** won't ever end! its still bad out there. did manage 2 keepers today


----------



## bassmaniac

This week is Sunday the 14th, it was the next one I had the question with. He had the 21st as the next one originally, now he changed it to the 20th? Don't know why, I guess I'll have to rearrange my schedule. Nice fish Flippin Fool!


----------



## KingFisher89

those are nise fish at least the cottonwood didnt stop you from catching fish like someone I know (cough cough) jarret


----------



## idontknow316

Very nice flippin, cottonwood should be gone soon. It seems like it has been flying for a lot longer than normal this year.


----------



## flippin fool

i dont think that cottonwood is ever gonna stop. it was pretty bad in some places today


----------



## Scum_Frog

flippin it seems you fish pond 8 constantly huh??? that could be the main reason why the big guys havent been caught at all with how pressured pond 8 is anymore....seems like no one wants to fish other ponds...
and the cottonwood is on longer this year probably because of the cooler weather im assuming....
but i thought when we first discussed the tourny next weeks tourny was a saturday one....but this weeks is sunday.....6-12....hog city josh...


----------



## JDBrown

Oh ya for sure...Ya im glad we have the one after this weekend on a saturday evening...works out great for me, hope it does for everyone else too.


----------



## flippin fool

Scum_Frog said:


> flippin it seems you fish pond 8 constantly huh??? that could be the main reason why the big guys havent been caught at all with how pressured pond 8 is anymore....seems like no one wants to fish other ponds...
> and the cottonwood is on longer this year probably because of the cooler weather im assuming....
> but i thought when we first discussed the tourny next weeks tourny was a saturday one....but this weeks is sunday.....6-12....hog city josh...


i've got a 16ft. monark with a 25hp on it, doesn't go in other ponds too well


----------



## fishingredhawk

flippin fool said:


> the cottonwood **** won't ever end! Its still bad out there. Did manage 2 keepers today


nice!!!!!!!


----------



## tiffinsmallies2

nice catch!


----------



## bassmanmark

I just got back into a house with a computer....Ok orginally I had it set up that the night tourney's would be on Saturdays. And never intented on having them on Sundays...So that is my bad. I thought I had told everyone that the night tourneys were on Saturdays. But yes it will be on JUNE 20TH at 3:30 to 9:30.


----------



## Scum_Frog

man that sucks...i just typed up a huge thing and when i pressed submit reply i lost it all lol...

mark,

quick questions on the championship....when is it because i forgot lol....and second off...how is the payout going on the championship....is it going by the point system or does that not even matter??? just wondering on that and a rough idea on how much the payouts will be assuming we have the same amount of teams coming to the rest of the tournys?? let us know! thanks again


----------



## idontknow316

I'll be there Saturday morning early, so if anyone else is out there be sure to say hey if you see me. I'll let you guys know how I do.


----------



## bassmanmark

The Championship is the Sat. of July 18th from 3-9:30. Ok for the finally time on the Championship. The top four qualify no matter what. The next group that qualifies are the teams that fished at least or payed for at least 4 tournaments. There is no extra money for making it to the Championship just the right to fish for a good amount of loot. Right now we are averaging about 10 teams per tourney...so if that holds up...we will have $10 per team per each tourney fished up till the Championship...that puts us right around $500. Then each team that fishes the Championship puts in $40 and say we have 10 teams= $400. I'll put $200 extra in myself and that all adds up to...........Roughly $1000+ I know how much it adds up to but we are averaging like 9.2 teams per tourney and that adds up to messy math. Then the team that finishes in 1ST gets 70% and the team that finishes 2ND gets 30%. We could do 1..2..3. 50%...30%...20% but that isn't how I roll... so it will be the first. So first roughly $700 and 2nd roughly $300...not to bad. Also was wondering if you guys wanted to have a second part of the season...give thoughts. Remember Sun. AT 6AM.


----------



## idontknow316

If you have a second part of the season I definitely want in. Would that be possible?


----------



## bassmanmark

Without a doubt you would be in. Should be a fun second half if people want to do it. I will actually look at a calendar this time...In the first half I managed to put one on Mother's day...Father's day(kinda)...and Memorial Day weekend.....nice. Course that was with everyone's requests to fit around their schedules.


----------



## jbrown

I would be iffy on a second segment of tourneys... especially if they roll into september. That would cut into my Dove/Teal/Goose hunting time. If tourneys were in October then I would for sure be a no-go. Too many deer out there and not enough time to hunt.

As far as the championship goes, I think the points are pretty much pointless... just my opinion, not trying to piss anyone off. I don't have a problem with the way it is set up now, because it is mostly for fun for my brother and I. But... the way the championship is set up now, we will basically have almost everyone in the championship that has been fishing so far... well, after tomorrow anyway since tomorrow is the 4th tourney. In theory, a team can pay to fish every tourney, finish last in every tourney, and then still have the opportunity to win the championship. Winning only one tourney, at the last one, does not make a championship team to me. If the championship was based on points alone then I think it would be more of a "championship." 

No offense to you or anyone else Mark... just my personal opinion here. (And I know my opinion on points is biased somewhat) Thus far I think you've done a great job of organizing and running the tournament series. It's been a lot of fun for everyone so far, and to me that's more important than the money anyway.


----------



## Scum_Frog

I feel the same way u do James....The way I feel the championship should have went...well with the point system that we have going...is add the points all the way through the championship....whoever finished 1st and 2nd gets the loot....other than that i think the money for the tourny should be paid out as normal and the money held throughout each tourny should go too whoever wins points wise.....again thats just in my opinion.....cuz like jbrown said....its pointless to be doing the point system this entire time if it only includes fishing 4/5 tournys and top four...IMO....
Other than that for having a second part of the series...I would be a no go as well....the pond is being way too pressured as it is...and to keep that going the rest of the year would suck....also with hunting....sept comes up fast and i will be spending a lot of my days off getting things ready for deer season....I wouldnt mind throwing one in here and there as we do now and do a full pay out each tourny.....and possibly a night tourny for the big bass?? like a 8pm-2am?? even if there were only 4 boats itd be fun?? 
Other than that big ramble it was a good season so far mark...did a hell of a job for throwing something quick together and being the first time....this will be a yearly series and hopefully with the same good group of guys....excluding them crazy Brown guys....cant keep there lines out of the trees....LOL JK!


----------



## bassmaniac

I agree to a point about the point system, but even in the BFL's everyone that pays and fishes all the events gets invited to a no entry fee "championship" Be it the top 40 regional or the Chevy wildcard. Only the #1 in points gets the bonus money. But the points are just kind of a fun thing for me talk to Bryson about as far as how we ranked against all of you "locals" (lol). It has been fun and I will do it again next year if Mark does one again.


----------



## bassmanmark

Intially I was only gonna have the top 4 in points make it to the championship. I think the point system this year is just for fun and will get everyone use to how things will work in the future. I also put this together thinking only a few teams would fish it and it wouldn't be this fun or competitive. The second half series is a no go for me as well I have too much time that will be invested in my new home this year. I would like to get a core group of guys that will likely be fishing this in the future and set that up as a tourney committee. Maybe like the top 3 in points and myself....and Maniac if he would ever finishes in the top 4. And get together and really figure out what would be best for this in the future. No doubt Pond 8 is getting hammered but every good lake/pond gets hammered. And that is part of being a good fisherman and not just some goofball that can catch the random big fish. This group we have has good fisherman in it and that is what I like about fishing against them. Way more challenging. And I like that we have to work for our fish. My favorite part is everyone shares what they did... how they caught and what they lost after the tourney...that is what tourney fishing should be about. Thanks for making this relatively pain free and more fun than I imagined it would be. A success in my book...thanks


----------



## JDBrown

wish i had a couple of these in the tourney today...next saturday night should be better, atleast I hope


----------



## idontknow316

Very nice jd, know right where you got him. What did you pick it up on if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## JDBrown

powerbait sinkn worm...right on the shoreline


----------



## jbrown

Mark... I know you've already done a lot of changes, and I know this would be a BIG change, but is there any possibility of changing the date of the championship??? My wife and I had a trip planned up to Michigan that weekend and I completely forgot about it.  I know I'm probably the only guy that has a problem with the current date, so if it's not possible I completely understand... just figured I would throw it out there since the championship is still over a month away. Please let me know ASAP so I can figure out if I'm gonna be in deep **** or not. 

What about you other guys... anyone else in favor or against moving up/pushing back the championship?


----------



## bassmaniac

I'm pretty agreeable to anything, what ever you all want to do. The only thing I know for sure is that I will have bug spray before next Saturday, and maybe something to stretch out those short fish.


----------



## JDBrown

bassmaniac said:


> I'm pretty agreeable to anything, what ever you all want to do. The only thing I know for sure is that I will have bug spray before next Saturday, and maybe something to stretch out those short fish.


hahahahahaha


----------



## Scum_Frog

I dont know James the way I look at it is...one step closer too the money...lol JK! I wouldnt mind moving it up or pushing it back...but i think if we pushed it back I wouldnt mind throwing one more night tourny before it for shits??? We could have a night tourny on July 11th or a morning on the 12th "sunday" and have the Championship Saturday the 25th?? is that the weekend after ur trip james?? Either way is fine with me though...

hell we could move the championship up too July 11th?? idk?


----------



## KingFisher89

The champonship can be moved to whenever I can fish anytime except the tourny this sat which is no big deal im going to take a break from donating haha


----------



## bassmaniac

I need confirmation on the time for Sturday.


----------



## Scum_Frog

maniac saturdays tourny is 3:30-10:00 p.m........finally an evening tourny i cant wait to see what fish comes to the scale for this one!!


----------



## bassmanmark

As the season has worked out you would have thought I would have placed a tourney on July 4th but I missed that holiday some how. My only problem on moving tourneys is that I have an everyother weekend problem. My cousin can only fish everyother weekend...so that would put us at either July 4th which won't happen or early August. What if we just add a tourney say July 12th from 6-12 and then put the Championship at August 1st from 3-10pm. And if we decide that I need to call some folks that will have their 4 tourneys in that way... like Dave and Nagy... And that DJ(his job not his name) guy. Let me know what you think. And if we decide that I really don't have every single persons number so word of mouth would be nice. And yes Saturday's tourney is from 3:30-10pm.


----------



## jbrown

bassmanmark said:


> As the season has worked out you would have thought I would have placed a tourney on July 4th but I missed that holiday some how. My only problem on moving tourneys is that I have an everyother weekend problem. My cousin can only fish everyother weekend...so that would put us at either July 4th which won't happen or early August. What if we just add a tourney say July 12th from 6-12 and then put the Championship at August 1st from 3-10pm. And if we decide that I need to call some folks that will have their 4 tourneys in that way... like Dave and Nagy... And that DJ(his job not his name) guy. Let me know what you think. And if we decide that I really don't have every single persons number so word of mouth would be nice. And yes Saturday's tourney is from 3:30-10pm.


That all sounds great to me, Mark. I really appreciate the scheduling flexibility from you and the other guys. If this works out, you will have saved me a whole lot of bitchin around from the wife... and that is priceless my friends.


----------



## JDBrown

jbrown said:


> That all sounds great to me, Mark. I really appreciate the scheduling flexibility from you and the other guys. If this works out, you will have saved me a whole lot of bitchin around from the wife... and that is priceless my friends.


I say we keep it the same and let him take the beatings...hahaha jk


----------



## jbrown

JDBrown said:


> I say we keep it the same and let him take the beatings...hahaha jk


Busch League... haha.


----------



## thistubesforu

sounds good to me but a u could leave nagy out of the loop im tired of that guy slayin all the big ones hhhhaaaaaaa


----------



## KingFisher89

that sounds good to me mark


----------



## bassmaniac

How bad are you guy's getting hit up there with these storms?


----------



## idontknow316

Not bad at all. Had some wind earlier, couple rumbles of thunder. It has been done raining for a little while now. Supposed to get more later in the night, but it is clear as of right now.


----------



## bassmaniac

Hopefully all this weather doesn't shut down the fish even more.


----------



## Scum_Frog

weather was bad earlier and now its cleared up.....nagy can stay out....no one likes that guy....i seen him have a stringer on the west side of resthaven where he put fish on from the day before....CHHEEAATTTEERRRR!!! kick him out mark hahah.....
jk whatever we figure out is good with me....more tournys the better...


----------



## jbrown

Weather report looks pretty good so far for tomorrow. Showers in the early A.M., then partly cloudy all day... high in the low 80s. Looks like it'll be breezy though... WNW wind 10-20 mph all day long. I wouldn't bank on any of this of course, because we all know weathermen don't know anything, but it keeps me optimistic at least. Looks to be hot and humid tomorrow... don't forget the bug dope fellas.


----------



## bassmanmark

I don't really have anything to add to the comments so I'm gonna just go look at some porn....


----------



## flippin fool

and that's how you relax the night before a tournament


----------



## thistubesforu

hey im an idiot i wouldn't be able to fish that weekend in august ill be in kentucky


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

flippin fool said:


> and that's how you relax the night before a tournament


Lol I hear that!!!!


----------



## Scum_Frog

i knew mark was a pedaphile lol.....hell what am I saying so am I...hahaha jk....couple guys i know went to resthaven this morning and said the skeeters are aawwwffuullll n reminded me to spray down.....
i think its gunna be a windy summab*tch out there today.....oh well its tourny fishing at its finest....
see u guys in a couple hours..


oh and mark better give that hand a rest for today lol


----------



## bassmaniac

So, what did the Sheriff want?


----------



## Scum_Frog

he was just checking out the parking lot....making sure there werent any idiots like me in it lol!

im still shocked we only had one team with a 5 bag limit so far.....insane....hopefully this next one is better lol


----------



## bassmaniac

I think I'm starting to figure things out up there, and thats to STAY HOME!


----------



## idontknow316

I have a good day or two at Resthaven this year, but it has really sucked this year as far as "keepers" go. I can catch the little ones all day long. I even tried drop shotting in the deep weed lines, and I hate drop shotting. You guys should be in there for your next tournament. lol I think that pond 8 has been hit especially hard this year.


----------



## Scum_Frog

pond 8 has been hit wayyyyy too hard this year....and ive noticed a lot of fish being taken out of there....I know ya ya ya fish need to be taken for the population growth and blah blah but more than what I think is necessary....
it happens...
but the next tourny im praying is a good one....if not then the championship better be insane lol!!
maniac u got the right idea as well lol


----------



## bassmanmark

Actually there has been 2...5 bag limits...Tim and Eric and Matt and I...I think the fishing hasn't been that bad actually. But it really has been hit hard this year. Been a lot tougher to catch the big ones. I think this was a weird spring for them as well. I saw them spawning in the middle of April and I think that is a bit early. They are finally starting to really show up in the middle. Went there today and the middle is where I caught most of my larger fish...but shallow.


----------



## flippin fool

i havent had any really good days there this year either. i still think part of the problem is the gas motors. since they allowed them the pressure has doubled possibly tripled.  and there are alot more people keeping the bass out of there than years past.


----------



## bassmanmark

I also think that the new trends of fishing eg...wacky worm...drop shot...and frog are not working like they use to because all the fish have seen them a million times now. And with all the fishing going on there the fish have to really be fished differently than they once were. We should have made the next tourney a night tourney...on July 11th...but o'well.


----------



## Scum_Frog

ya itd be cool to be a night tourny mark but it seems when we have them early mornings we dont run into many other boaters....might as well be a morning one though before we have the night championship....its all good though we will have fun...


----------



## bassmanmark

The championship is on a Sun....August 2nd from 6am-1pm...cuz a couple guys couldn't make the night one....and I told everyone it was gonna be on Sunday. So in recap SUNDAY AUGUST 2ND 6-1 and ya... a lot less boaters and no fish that have been fished on all day b4 we get there. Next tourney though is July 12th a Sunday from 6-NOON.


----------



## bassmanmark

Do you guys still want to have that July18th night tourney or should we just go with the July 12th day and the championship? Would put more loot in the Championship.


----------



## thistubesforu

id be happy with that. these tourneys are great fun **** id probably fish one every weekend there. nevermind id have to quit drinkin then cause all my money would go to tourneys and supplies. hahahahahaha


----------



## Scum_Frog

I am not able to fish this next tourny on the 12th so lyle will be getting another partner...it sucks but my daughter is getting baptized so i will be at that!! sucks but it happens!


----------



## idontknow316

Well if you guys don't want to do a second part of the tourney, maybe we could just do one or two for the fun of it. What do you guys think? I would enjoy fishing with you guys once or twice.


----------



## bassmanmark

I'd do a $10 single person or $20 team tourney anytime. If you want to set up a time and date i'll fish it.


----------



## jbrown

Scum_Frog said:


> I am not able to fish this next tourny on the 12th so lyle will be getting another partner...it sucks but my daughter is getting baptized so i will be at that!! sucks but it happens!


Ahhh so what you're saying is Lyle is finally gonna have another chance to win a tourney?


----------



## idontknow316

Yeah mark I think we should get something going. Let me know, and we can throw some dates around, I'm pretty open as to when we can fish.


----------



## KingFisher89

Mark I can fish that 18th tourny and im down to fish any of those side tournys I only live two min from resthaven so its no big deal


----------



## Scum_Frog

I hafta take my fish off and hook them on lyles line so he can get the feeling of catching a fish feels like....HAHAHAHAH ya right....
I will be there for the 18th with some power too.....and i wouldnt mind a small side tourny..???


----------



## thistubesforu

u kiddin me scum ur worse than a little kid. i gotta set the hook on bass all day and pass my rod to u to reel them in or else u throw a tantrum. ahhahahahahaha


----------



## bassmaniac

just out of curiosity, does the algae bloom in Resthaven? If so, how nasty does it get?


----------



## bassmanmark

There is no bloom. And as far as you two catching fish... good lord...when will one that you catch see the weigh-in basket. Reminder July 12th tourney 6am-12. I will ask everyone at the tourney if they would like to have a July 18th night tourney...will help a lot towards the championship loot. Will almost guarantee a $1000 in the pot.


----------



## texasfisherman

where exactly is rest haven? im in toledo and not familiar with this area as i just moved down from Houston Texas. because of the wife i moved down here, in case you guys were wondering because it always makes me hysterical when someone gives me a dumb founded look and just says "why? why did you move out here?" but thats a whole diff thread under marriage and counseling or something. anyways, i would like to know where exactly rest haven is and where in rest haven do you guys fish at.


----------



## bassmaniac

Well Mark, if I wasn't limited to where I can fish due to my boat, I might get a couple keepers. Besides, I only had 1 tournament where I didn't weigh anything. I probably won't fish that night tournament on the 18th, long drive at midnight afterwards.


----------



## bassmanmark

I was talking about Scum Frog and his partner...I know you don't get to pre-fish ever maniac....but I think you are not fishing up to what you consider par if you reacted like that...a bit bitter you aren't catching to many fish I see...if you need advise from a great fisherman just ask...Jim or Josh. Rest Haven is in Castalia and it's just off of 269. It is run by the State. There are 13 or so ponds there that are available to fish...a few are reachable only by walking now that they have closed some roads and a few can only be fished by a small boat or by shore. There are a couple that you can fit a boat in. Usually people fish ponds 10 7 and 8 by boat. You can find a map of Rest Haven online just by typing Free Maps of Ohio lakes on your web browser usually. There are also maps of most of the fishable northern and southern lakes in Ohio at any Walmart and online.


----------



## bassmanmark

Heading over to Rest Haven tonight if anyone wants to do a miny tourney...Wed. night...I'll be there from 5pm to 10pm. 
Black Skeeter...419-677-5451 Mark


----------



## bassmaniac

Wow, seriously? Bitter? Maybe there is a reason I don't bring many fish to the scales. Maybe I've been using these tournaments to find some areas out of the "community" areas where everybody usually fishes. Maybe I'm just gearing up for tthe championship. Maybe I've been catching keepers and just choosing not to move them to another area. Ever wonder why you don't see me very often during the course of the day? I'm in no way bitter about anything. I've been on Resthaven 4 times in my life, some of you get that in a week. Besides, my biggest priority for these first ones has been to introduce Bryson to this sport on this level, and we have been having fun doing it.


----------



## bassmanmark

So your looking to have a big finish...nice...I'm glad Bryson is with you it seems like he is having a good time. I wish he would catch a few keepers to weigh in. I think once he catches a few big ones he will really have a great time.


----------



## idontknow316

Damn Mark I knew I should not have agreed to go to Cedar Point tonight. I would much rather go bassin and show you how its done lol


----------



## bassmaniac

Just found out we will be at Fremont Speedway the 18th for Beck Oil Night. Its my wifes summer outing for work.


----------



## bassmanmark

The 18th tourney is just if you guys want to...the Championship is still Aug. 2nd.


----------



## bassmanmark

So there will be a tourney on July 18th...this Saturday from 3-9:30. Todays tourney went pretty well everyone caught fish but one team. There were a couple 4+lbers today and a total weight of 14.87lbs took first by yours truly. Big bass was exactly 4.5lbs. All fish were returned back unharmed but maybe one...the "bass sandwich"...seems like we have one per tourney. For me today we either caught them at 8ft+ or really really shallow. All were on a slow presentation and none were caught on the outside. There are way too many bass being kept from Rest Haven. For God Sake's it's a bass...if you like the taste of feet just lick a shoe. Go to an Erie Pier and catch an edible fish...perch...walleye...catfish...carp...drum...styrofoam....anything but bass. A stringer full of bass is getting way to common over there.


----------



## Lou

I ate a bass once: ONCE!
Never again. I still feel wrong that I ate that one, but I was young and stupid.
Now, people give me those "What the heck are you doin'?" eyes when I put them back in the water.
Thanks for the fight!


----------



## flippin fool

before long resthaven is gonna be like east branch


----------



## jbrown

I wish the ODNR would just make pond 8 catch-and-release only for bass. I think the average size for bass would go up tremendously if they did that. Maybe leaving more bass in there (in the 15-20" range) would cull back some of those stunted 'gills too. I've been fishing that pond my whole life, and I think it turned into a great bass fishery after they drained it and restocked it... but these last two years it seems as though the quality has gone way down. It's really frustrating to fish it now, especially since I know of the type of bass that I used to bring in consistently. 

That was an awesome haul you guys had yesterday, Mark! You better watch out on the day of the championship though. Me and my bro have been sandbaggin' the last few tourneys. We got a few tricks up our sleeves for the finale. Oh and could be a little more specific on your fishing strategy from yesterday??? Like what color were you using... exact brand and model of lures used... GPS coordinates...


----------



## KingFisher89

and maybe where you string em up at haha


----------



## bassmaniac

I know Resthaven goes against everything I thought I knew about bass fishing. Deeper cover, outside weedlines slow rolling spinnerbaits and deep diving crankbaits? Nothing. I caught that 19" fish in about a foot or so of water. That place just leaves me scratching my head. Bryson did get on a decent bullfrog pattern early though. That thing was the size of a softball, we laughed about that the rest of the day.


----------



## thistubesforu

dont make any sense to me either fished there 5 or so days before the tourney and caught 21 fish 8 of which were over 15. tourney comes and i cant even catch one over 15 what the f***. as much as i hate to say this im fishing a different pond next saturday for the tourney. that darned black skeeter keeps spooking all my fish. thats my theory anyway. hahaha


----------



## flippin fool

its not the skeeter thats scaring them... its the 300 frogs, 65 buzzbaits 79 spinnerbaits and 14 worms on the front deck thats scaring the fish


----------



## bassmanmark

Hey quit peeking...minus the buzzbaits and you're dead on. Not one buzzbait...haven't casted one all year...crazy I know, but true. The dozens of frogs is to through the fellas off...I have one of every color made I think. But I only use 2. And the senkos are only on there because I forgot to take them off cuz keepers haven't bit those for about 3 weeks now. Planer boards and dipsy's are what is workin' now. I have the cannon balls set at 8' and trollin' at 1.8mph gotta love downriggers. Also lead core 100' back with magnum spoons in Micheal Jackson and Superman colors along with Monkey Puke and Dikes on Bikes are working best.


----------



## JDBrown

Dikes on Bikes, LMFAO! PURE HILARITY


----------



## flippin fool

ive been doing good on 21 inch worms with a 3.5 oz worm weight fished in 4 fow been killing them all over 28 inches pigs man, pigs.........


----------



## bassmaniac

Where you been fishing then? Falcon Lake? Thats one heck of a drive for a Saturday.


----------



## flippin fool

just off the side of mark along the banks


----------



## thistubesforu

im glad u finally admitted to trolling mark. breaking the rules u set forth is sweet be sure to donate all of your winnings then to scum and myself. we will spend them wisely like maybe fillling the bottom of my boat 2 inches thick with frogs just so we can have more than u. :T:T:T


----------



## KingFisher89

hey guys I wont be able to fish sat night will only be able to fish sunday night so count me out for the tourny unless able to get switched till sunday


----------



## bassmanmark

I have to stick to Sat. on this one. We will miss you. Sat. from 3-9pm will be the tourney. It will not be changed to 9:30 either because the weigh in will be in the light. So hopefully the rest of the crew will be there. I think we should have around 8-10.


----------



## JDBrown

Unfortunately Im sitting this one out...Sorta need recoup time away from that place...Prepare for the main event


----------



## bassmaniac

Finally got up to that God Foresaken place to put in a little practice session this morning and wouldn't you know it, we put 3 really nice keepers in the boat in about an hour and a half of serious fishing, the rest of the time was spent looking for new water inside the shallow stuff. 2 were over 18 and one was 16. We are pretty confident that we have a really good pattern put together for the Big Show. How did it go last night? The races were a good time and we might have to go back some time.


----------



## flippin fool

i wentup there last night to see the weigh in and meet some new people. i met scum frog and this tubes for you. you weren't there  maybe next time?


----------



## bassmaniac

Yeah, come out for the next one, I'll be there.


----------



## thistubesforu

i wish u luck with that pattern maniac. every time i think i got something going there the tourney comes and the fish dissapear.


----------



## bassmaniac

What we put together yesterday only makes sense to me. Unless all the fish move into the middle, we should be good. But then again, we are talking about Resthaven. That place has it own set of rules.


----------



## Scum_Frog

ya I think me n tubes put together a few times on what pattern were doing and every time it faaiilllssss lol. Come Championship time I know a lot of people are going to be doing some crazy fishing.

Mark how many teams do we have for sure fishing for the tourny? Also, how many teams have enough tourny's fished prior to the championship to be able to fish this one?? I cant wait for August 2nd.....Best of luck to everyone and its been a good series!


----------



## KingFisher89

you had to fish 4 tournys to be able to fish the championship scumtoad haha


----------



## bassmaniac

Hey Kingfisher, your partner Jared made the top 10 at the Stren event up at the Detroit River today! I wish him all the best tomorrow! He's going out in 
9th tomorrow. Another friend of mine, Mike Trombly, is in 2nd heading into tomorrow. Thats just awesome!


----------



## bassmanmark

Went to Rest Haven yesterday and did awful...the worst day I have had there yet...nothing on the frog...not even a miss. Only 5 small ones on wacky...doesn't look good for my usual patterns.


----------



## bassmaniac

WOW! Kind of makes me regret sharing with you what I found. JK The weather just has the fish shut down right now, plus this is a tough time of year anyway.


----------



## bassmanmark

Your secret is safe with me...and I wouldn't even try to switch up too much just yet. Rest Haven is an on and off pond anyway. One day they hit great the next they don't. Generally the patterns stay consistant but the way to fish them switches and that is what makes a good fisherman. The guy I was fishing with caught 2 keepers and I didn't want to switch what I was doing because he is in the Championship fishing against me and I didn't want him to know that I figured out what I was doing wrong. So I just kept fishing how I was and didn't catch anything...lol. Course I don't think he even figured out what he was doing both times he caught his. Or maybe he was playing stupid as I was....but truly I don't think he ever PLAYS stupid. JK


----------



## bassmaniac

Mark, do you have the details on the upcoming tournament? Hours, # of teams qualified? Sunrise is about 6:30 so what would safe light be?


----------



## flippin fool

safe light would be about 6:00


----------



## bassmanmark

Tournament will be from 6am-2pm. There have been 8 boats that have qualified through the 4 tournament minimum. So I'm expecting 6-8 teams for the championship. There is around $900 for the championship, since the last tournament was 100% pay out. Safe light is not really an issue, but 6am will be fine and plenty of light to start. Please be at the ramp at 5:30ish. Boat checks will be done and the Pond #8 restriction is going to be lifted. The other ponds will be accepted as places to fish during the tourney. Be at the ramp with chip in box at 2pm or there will be a 1lb penalty for each minute late. It's not when your boat is out of water its when the chip is in the box (you are done fishing when the chip is in the box and you are at the ramp when it's in the box). I don't care if your boat is still in the water or on a trailer as long as it's in the box you are on time and done fishing. So that is 3 different ways to say it so I hope everyone understands. There is no fishing on Aug. 1st Saturday(at Rest Haven) allowed at all. You will be disqualified if you fish on Sat. at Rest Haven. All ponds are included in "Rest Haven". Payout is 70% first and 30% second. All fish close to the 15" minimum will be measured at time of weigh in...or any fish I think is close. You are allowed to have your fished measure by myself pryor to weigh in. Any fish under 15" that are officially weighed in during check-in are just a pain in my ass but there will be no penalty. Man am I excited about this tourney. See you Sunday...if anymore questions just ask.


----------



## jbrown

bassmanmark said:


> Tournament will be from 6am-2pm. There have been 8 boats that have qualified through the 4 tournament minimum. So I'm expecting 6-8 teams for the championship. There is around $900 for the championship, since the last tournament was 100% pay out. Safe light is not really an issue, but 6am will be fine and plenty of light to start. Please be at the ramp at 5:30ish. Boat checks will be done and the Pond #8 restriction is going to be lifted. The other ponds will be accepted as places to fish during the tourney. Be at the ramp with chip in box at 2pm or there will be a 1lb penalty for each minute late. It's not when your boat is out of water its when the chip is in the box (you are done fishing when the chip is in the box and you are at the ramp when it's in the box). I don't care if your boat is still in the water or on a trailer as long as it's in the box you are on time and done fishing. So that is 3 different ways to say it so I hope everyone understands. There is no fishing on Aug. 1st Saturday(at Rest Haven) allowed at all. You will be disqualified if you fish on Sat. at Rest Haven. All ponds are included in "Rest Haven". Payout is 70% first and 30% second. All fish close to the 15" minimum will be measured at time of weigh in...or any fish I think is close. You are allowed to have your fished measure by myself pryor to weigh in. Any fish under 15" that are officially weighed in during check-in are just a pain in my ass but there will be no penalty. Man am I excited about this tourney. See you Sunday...if anymore questions just ask.


I'd say that pretty much sums it up. Good idea with the boat checks... I want every nook and cranny inspected on that black skeeter!  Just kidding Mark. I'm pretty fired up for the championship. It's been a great series out there this summer. It seems like tournament success has been spread out amongst the different teams so far, so this final tourney should really be a good one. I guess if you haven't figured the fish out by now you better bring your lucky rabbits foot. All we can do now is hope the weather cooperates. See you all on Sunday! Oh and stay the hell outta pond 8 on saturday ScumFrog!!!  We know you're getting desperate.


----------



## bassmaniac

Lets hope there is nobody fishing on the dock this time so you can put the box out at the end where we can get to it without having to pull up on the ramp. Sunday should be an all out war, it'll be fun.


----------



## bassmaniac

What do you mean when you say the pond 8 restriction will be lifted? All ponds are all ready open. Are you talking about the length restriction? I hope not, wouldn't that give teams fishing the other ponds an advantage?


----------



## bassmanmark

I had previously stated that I may restrict the Championship to Pond #8. But I think I can trust the guys we have. BTW I had a good practice on Tuesday. Biggest went just over 4lbs. And we had our limit in just under 2hrs. Weighed them on the scales and hit just under 17lbs. Fish were hitting on just about everything we through out. Most were deep. 15ft down on the downrigger using Magnum Spoons on the usual, Monkey Puke and ***** on Bikes, 20ft back. Nothing hit on the dipseys or plainerboards today. Must of liked the motor backwash. Fished on the shelf on a north south run. Wind was 14mph out of the westnortheast with a southern twist. Fun reeling in giants while sippin' on Arnie Palmers. Man Rest Haven is a piece of cake.


----------



## flippin fool

did you have to use 12 lb. cannonballs to get down there


----------



## jbrown

bassmanmark said:


> I had previously stated that I may restrict the Championship to Pond #8. But I think I can trust the guys we have. BTW I had a good practice on Tuesday. Biggest went just over 4lbs. And we had our limit in just under 2hrs. Weighed them on the scales and hit just under 17lbs. Fish were hitting on just about everything we through out. Most were deep. 15ft down on the downrigger using Magnum Spoons on the usual, Monkey Puke and ***** on Bikes, 20ft back. Nothing hit on the dipseys or plainerboards today. Must of liked the motor backwash. Fished on the shelf on a north south run. Wind was 14mph out of the westnortheast with a southern twist. Fun reeling in giants while sippin' on Arnie Palmers. Man Rest Haven is a piece of cake.


Hahahaha... my frickin' side hurts after reading that one. ***** on bikes... hahahahaha.

Oh by the way, I'm calling bull**** on the 17 lbs.


----------



## flippin fool

jbrown said:


> hahahaha... My frickin' side hurts after reading that one.:d ***** on bikes... Hahahahaha.
> 
> Oh by the way, i'm calling bull**** on the 17 lbs.




im not!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bassmaniac

Cool, that means the 20lb. bag that I'm shooting for will be good! lol Bye the way, is that ***** on Bikes color red and black plaid with the blue hooks?


----------

